# The Celebrity Apprentice...



## MzzRach (Apr 27, 2009)

...is my guilty pleasure at the moment.  Anyone else watching?


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 27, 2009)

heck yeah....Joan Rivers makes me roll!!! Although she is a pain...She used to be one of my biggest clients so I have to watch for the humor value


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Apr 27, 2009)

Me too.  Although I have not seen last night's episode yet...I recorded it and will watch tonight.

Clint Black seems to be a huge pain in the ass!  Plus Joan & Melissa on opposite teams but always sticking up for each other; too funny.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 27, 2009)

I am so sick of Clint I could spit...literally....I did not see it Sunday but will watch it tonight...I can only pray he is GONE


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I am so sick of Clint I could spit...litarally....I did not see it Sunday but will watch it tonight...I can only pray he is GONE_

 
I'm with you on that one!


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 27, 2009)

I'll wait for y'all to watch the latest episode before commenting.


----------



## Vixxan (Apr 27, 2009)

I used to think that Clint was so cute but now... what a jerk.  You know i'm hoping that he really makes Jesse mad then Jesse could (use your imagination here).But that's ok because I always did love Jesse more, lol.


----------



## Pizzicata (Apr 27, 2009)

*slight spolier warning!!!*

Yes!  I'm loving it.  Its amazing how they drag it out over two hours.  One hour of show, one of commercials.  I'm thankful for my dvr.  I thought Joan Rivers was funny this season and I thought she and her daughter contributed just fine throughout.  But they lost the plot last night (4/26 ep).  I think that it is a consequence of it being them against the world for so long.  I am on team Annie, even though I definitely see her flaws, she isn't the monster that the Riverses depict her as.  Also, I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 poker players, my man is one.


Oh, and Brande: "forgew" for teh win!


----------



## Pizzicata (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_heck yeah....Joan Rivers makes me roll!!! Although she is a pain...*She used to be one of my biggest clients so I have to watch for the humor value*_

 
 Thats interesting, are you allowed to tell us more?


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 27, 2009)

^Sure, I was the Account Mgr for JRW Worldwide...we made all her hand lotions, tanning lotions, foot creams and lip products.....They still do...I just don't work there anymore...My dh and I have our own business..I worked there for many many years...and that was my account for about 6 years


----------



## Pizzicata (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^Sure, I was the Account Mgr for JRW Worldwide...we made all her hand lotions, tanning lotions, foot creams and lip products.....They still do...I just don't work there anymore...My dh and I have our own business..I worked there for many many years...and that was my account for about 6 years_

 
Oh that is cool.  I know she has a brand empire, I didn't know it included skin care.  She has an interesting duality, she appeals to the home shopping crowd, but is also evidently a gay icon with a pretty blue comedy routine.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Apr 28, 2009)

***Spoiler alert***TISH don't read this if you haven't watched it yet!!

OK, I have now watched Sunday's episode and it was not at all what I expected.

Jesse, who I usually love, was being a big baby about everything. I mean for most of it all he did was say negative things and sulk. 

Clint, who I normally despise, was actually being quite reasonable and level headed. Surprise...surprise. 

Melissa used some of the most disgusting and foul language that I have ever heard on the show. It just made her look petty and pathetic IMO.

Joan who I have liked also got out of hand. I mean seriously cut the cord with Melissa already...she's over 40!!

I felt sorry for Brandi as it looked at some points like she was about to cry. I don't think she is used to all the meaness and name calling! Poor thing.

Annie was Annie. I think she has the brains and talent to take it all. She may not always go about things the right way but neither did Piers and he won the whole thing last year.

Just my 2 cents!!


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeup Emporium* 

 
_Joan who I have liked also got out of hand. I mean seriously cut the cord with Melissa already...she's over 40!!_

 
My thoughts exactly.


----------



## MzzRach (May 5, 2009)

The finale coming up this weekend should be interesting........to say the least!  LOL


----------



## TISH1124 (May 5, 2009)

I know the battle of the B*tches!!! OMG he could not have picked a better couple to battle it out...and for RATINGS!!!


----------



## MzzRach (May 5, 2009)

^^^  very true!


----------



## April47 (May 5, 2009)

That's exactly why he picked those two to stay for the finale. I do think Annie deserves to be there but I REALLY liked Jesse. And I thought Brandy was sweet too.


----------



## Pizzicata (May 7, 2009)

Brande: S-R-A-P!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (May 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pizzicata* 

 
_Brande: S-R-A-P! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OMG, I almost peed my pants when I heard that!!


----------



## TISH1124 (May 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *April47* 

 
_That's exactly why he picked those two to stay for the finale. I do think Annie deserves to be there but I REALLY liked Jesse. And I thought Brandy was sweet too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I liked Jesse to...But honestly he didn't do anything to warrant him staying IMO...thru the entire game...ever


----------



## Makeup Emporium (May 11, 2009)

**********SPOILER ALERT***********

OK, is anyone else pissed that Joan won over Annie?  Are you kidding me?  WTF??
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I can't believe that Joan kept saying it was not her fault that Annie's designer quit; the whole firm pulled out because of her and how she spoke to the designer who was the owner!!

I usually agree with who wins but this time I think he got it dead wrong.  Joan made all sorts of personal comments that were not in good taste and I can't believe that Donald didn't call her out more.

Annie gave 110% at every challenge and IMO deserved to win.  Very disappointing finale for me!!


----------



## TISH1124 (May 11, 2009)

I'm not....I disliked them both equally....and it was all about the ratings so i did not take it to seriously this season


----------



## Pizzicata (May 11, 2009)

I feel this way, too.  I think Annie was saying the truth that Joan didn't want to hear and thats why she was always shouting her down.  Trump coddled Joan.  He never stood up to her.  Joan spewed venom about Annie's character, Annie's profession, her friends, even the money that she raised.  Joan made herself look really bad.  But it seemed preordained, so whatever.

TEAM WHORE PIT VIPERS 4EVER! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Most hilarious scene was when they showed Joan's auction tables and they had become total shrines to Clint Black!!!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pizzicata* 

 
_Most hilarious scene was when they showed Joan's auction tables and they had become total shrines to Clint Black!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OMG...how creepy was that!!  I bet Clint was in heaven seeing himself all over like that.  I think he loves himself a wee bit too much.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I felt sorry for Jesse though.  I swear I thought he was going to lose it if one more person told him how famous and rich his wife was.  It started to sound like he was a loser and was sooo lucky that she had graced him with her presence.  I give him credit for not freakin' out!!


----------



## Pizzicata (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeup Emporium* 

 
_I felt sorry for Jesse though.  I swear I thought he was going to lose it if one more person told him how famous and rich his wife was.  It started to sound like he was a loser and was sooo lucky that she had graced him with her presence.  I give him credit for not freakin' out!!_

 
I know, that was really tacky.  They didn't treat him like he was worth anything aside from being Mr. Sandra Bullock.  If thats how its going to be why don't they just have celebrity spouses then?   

I also didn't like how Trump shut him down after he told Dennis Rodman "If you weren't so stupid, you'd know I did it [brought to light D.R.'s drinking problem] because I care about you."  Its like intervention.  Trump probably doesn't understand that problems like that can't be fixed by telling people they are "just great" and "amazing" over and over.  Yet he still booted Khloe Kardashian for a D.U.I. from ages ago.  

The show is now "Donald Trump's my new bff"

Trump looked way orange.  I don't know if I can stand anymore Trump ever.  His condo complex in Vegas is ugly, too.


----------



## April47 (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I liked Jesse to...But honestly he didn't do anything to warrant him staying IMO...thru the entire game...ever_

 
I know, I know... But he was just so freaking cute. And funny!! He reminds me of Garth Algar (Wayne's World) Lol.

I really thought Annie should have won. Joan?? Really?? That pissed me off. However, it was funny to see Annie almost clap and get excited for her victory only to be fired. LOL.


----------



## MzzRach (May 14, 2009)

Annie was robbed.  She deserved to win.


----------



## Kalico (May 14, 2009)

I think it might have been the charity. Perhaps Donald didn't want the money going out of the country so he picked Joan over Annie. Whatever it was, they were seriously reaching. It was a total joke the way they were priding Joan on her tenacity. That was about all she had going for it even though it made her a loose cannon. Which they conveniently ignored.

Annie should have won.


----------

